# Was für ein Fisch?



## peet4president (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo. Ich habe gestern beim Nachtangeln auf Wurm in einem Kiesteich einen Fisch gefangen. Leider fiel es mir unheimlich schwer diesen genau zu bestimmen, obwohl ich mich eigentlich sonst recht gut auch bei der Bestimmung von Weißfischen auskenne.
Der Fisch war 35cm lang, hatte keine Barteln aber extrem lange Flossen. Ich hatte zuerst auf Giebel oder Karausche getippt, aber achtet bitte vor allem auf die extrem langen Brust- und Bauchflossen.Das erste Segment der Rückenflosse war leicht verdickt, aber nicht so Sägezahnartig wie normalerweise bei einem Giebel oder Karpfen. Der Fisch wurde nach dem fotografieren wieder zurückgesetzt.
Ich angel in diesem Gewässer schon sehr lange, habe aber noch nie solch einen Fisch gefangen. Giebel oder Karauschen werden in diesem Gewässer auch fast nie gefangen. Ich vermute ja, dass es sich um irgendeine verwilderte Goldfisch-Form handelt, bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## SNAFU (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



peet4president schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja, dass es sich um irgendeine verwilderte Goldfisch-Form handelt, bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.



Wuerde ich auch so oder so aehnlich sehen. Hier wuerde sogar mal die Hybrid-Theorie passen ;-)


----------



## hf22 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Das ist eine Karausche


MFG


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

karausche


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Schöne Karausche.#6


----------



## NickAdams (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Eindeutig Karausche, eine genetische Verunreinigung durch einen Goldfisch nicht ausgeschlossen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## siloaffe (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hey #h

Würd sagen das es ne Karausche ist welche sich als Äsche verkleiden wollte #q 

LG Markus


----------



## worldstyler207 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

das ist ein Hybriden aus Goldfisch und Karausche.Hab so ein Ding schon mehrfach gefangen in einem kleinen Privat-Teich.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,
Der Fisch ist keine reinrassige Karausche, dafür sind die Flossen viel zu lang und der gesamte Körperbau passt mehr zum Giebel.
Leider ist die Schuppenanzahl der Seitenlinie auf den fotos nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.
Ich würde eher auch auf verwilderten Goldfisch oder Giebelhybrid tippen.
Mehr zum Thema hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199490&highlight=Karauschen+los und hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219668


----------



## Katteker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Karausche täte ich auch sagen, aber da steckt wohl noch was anderes mit drin. 

Die Schwanzflosse ist ja auch irgendwie zerfleddert. Verletzung oder doch so gewachsen? 
Und dann so lange Bauch und Brustflossen?
Schwierig.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Keine Karausche !



Wird ein verwildeter Goldfisch sein.
Kann sein das Giebel oder Karausche da was eingebracht haben, muß aber nicht.

Die Goldform ist ein Fehler der Natur.
Die Menschen sortieren alle immer wieder auftretenen Normalfarben bei der Zucht heraus.
Raubfische und Reiher arbeiten dankbar entgegengesetzt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ich zähle 31 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie. Also könte die Theorie mit dem Giebel/Goldfisch stimmen...


----------



## Sneep (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,

ich freue mich für alle, die genau wissen was es ist, ich weiß es nicht.

Bei den Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie zähle ich ca. 32 plus/minus 2 Schuppen. Damit wäre Giebel, Goldfisch und Karausche möglich.

Die Beflossung hilft auch nicht weiter, diese kann nur von einer Zuchtform stammen (Schleierschwanz z.B.)

Eine Zuchtform des Goldfisches halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber nur für den halben Fisch. Das ist keine Beflossung einer mir bekannten Zuchtform. Die Beflossung ist eine Mischung einer natürlichen Beflossung und der einer Zuchtform.
Somit handelt es sich in diesem Fall tatsächlich um einen Hybriden.
Was aber die zweite Hälfte betrifft, reichen die Fakten nicht aus zu sagen ob Karausche oder Giebel.

Schuppenzahlen und Beflossung scheiden aus, Flossenstrahlen sind nicht erkennbar, was bleibt da noch als sicheres Merkmal?

Da hilft nur noch das Bauchfell oder eine genetische Untersuchung.

Es handelt sich um einen Mischling von Goldfisch mit Giebel oder Karausche.

Giebel kommt aber nur dann in Frage, wenn der Giebelbestand auch Männchen umfasst. Die meisten Bestände umfassen nur Rogner, die sich durch Jungfernzeugung vermehren, aber keine Mischlinge ausbilden.

Den Hybriden kann ich eindeutig belegen, denn die Flossen passen weder zur Karausche noch zum Giebel, noch zu einer anderen in Frage kommenden Art, auch nicht zum Goldfisch selbst.

Dann darf man auch den Hybriden ins Spiel bringen, aber nur dann.|supergri

Interessanter Fisch


SNEEp


----------



## Mikesch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...
> Es handelt sich um einen Mischling von Goldfisch mit Giebel oder Karausche.
> ...


Giebel (_Carassius gibelio_) und Goldfisch (_Carassius gibelio auratus_) unterscheiden sich wie Bachforelle (_Salmo trutta fario_) und Meerforelle (_Salmo trutta trutta_)!|rolleyes

Ob das ein Goldgiebel, eine Goldkarausche od. Giebelkarausche ist kann man mit Sicherheit nur nach einer genetischen Untersuchung genau sagen.#c
Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch.#h


----------



## Sneep (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Giebel (_Carassius gibelio_) und Goldfisch (_Carassius gibelio auratus_) unterscheiden sich wie Bachforelle (_Salmo trutta fario_) und Meerforelle (_Salmo trutta trutta_)!|rolleyes



Hallo,

eben nicht! 

Diese Ansicht ist verbreitet, aber dennoch falsch.
Der Goldfisch ist keine Variante des Giebels. Das wird klar, wenn man die richtigen wissenschaftlichen Namen verwendet.

Carassius  carassius Karausche
Carassius gibelio Giebel
Carassius auratus Goldfisch

damit gehören alle 3 zur Gattung Carassius. Die Artbezeichnung ist aber bei allen dreien unterschiedlich.

Anders die europäische Forelle

Salmo trutta bezeichnet die Gattung  salmo und die Art trutta. Erst dann kommt die Form, zb. Salmo trutta trutta für die MF

Giebel und Goldfisch sind unterschiedliche Arten, bei MF und BF handelt es sich hingegen um Formen der gleichen Art.

Bis vor wenigen Jahren glaubte man, dass der Goldfisch eine Zuchtform des Giebels sei. Das wurde durch genetische Untersuchungen widerlegt, hält sich aber immer noch im Internet und in Büchern.

SnEEp


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Bis vor wenigen Jahren glaubte man, dass der Goldfisch eine Zuchtform des Giebels sei. Das wurde durch genetische Untersuchungen widerlegt, hält sich aber immer noch im Internet und in Büchern.
> 
> SnEEp



Aha, das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Danke für die Info.

Weiß man denn, ob (und wenn wo) es eine Wildform von C.auratus gibt? Oder handelt es sich um eine Art, die durch selektive Züchtung erzeugt wurde.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ganz so falsch liegt Mikesch aber auch wieder nicht.
C.auratus ist die Silberkarausche.
Der Goldfisch ist lediglich eine Farbform von Ihr.
Ob in gold, blau, rot, weiß oder dunkel, immer ist es eine Silberkarausche. 
Da ändert auch die Flossenform nichts drann.
Diese Fische wurden aus China importert und bei uns ausgesetzt.

Der Giebel gilt als Unterart !
Er schaffte den weiten Weg wohl großteils alleine.
Über den langen Weg und die Jahrhunderte wird er sich sicherlich etwas verändert haben.
Der Trick der Silberkrausche, auch ohne Milchner laichen zu können half sicherlich.
So das sich in den Randgebieten seines Lebenraumes reine Bestände von Rognern bildeten.

Bei uns nun treffen beide wieder aufeinander und werden sicherlich verschmelzen da mit den Goldfischen nun auch Milchner vorhanden sind.

Karpfen und Karausche gelten als nahe Verwante und kreutzen sich auch.
Die Karausche soll der Silberkarausche dabei besonders nahe stehen und soll sich auch fruchtbar keutzen.

Also auch wenn die Artbezeichnungen anders sind , sind Goldfisch, Silberkarausche und Giebel wohl eins.
(Da hätte er dann recht)
Bei der Namengebung kannte man die Fische Chinas sicherlich nicht so genau.
Aber die Krausche ist dann immer noch eine Art für sich.

Bernd


----------



## Sneep (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Bernd,

so Recht hast du jetzt aber auch nicht.

Ich finde, da geht einiges durcheinander.

Die viel beschworene Silberkarausche ist der Giebel, das ist lediglich eine andere Bezeichnung.

Daher C. gibelio und nicht C. auratus. C. auratus, früher C. gibelio auratus ist der Goldfisch. Mit der Umbenennung wird deutlich, dass der Goldfisch eine eigene Art darstellt und nicht nur eine Form des Giebels.

C. gibelio auratus ist die Form "auratus" der Art "gibelio" der Gattung "Carassius"also die gleiche Art wie der Giebel, nur eine Variante davon.

Die neue Bezeichnung C. auratus bedeutet Art "auratus" der Gattung "Carassius", sprich eine eigne Art.

Bis vor wenigen Jahren war das mit der Form des Giebels die Lehrmeinung und alle waren glücklich. 

Dann kamen die Herren Kottelat und Freyhof und brachten alles durcheinander als sie feststellten, dass das gentisch nicht passt.

Stammform des Goldfischs ist eine Fischart die vermutlich früher ebenfalls als Giebel bezeichnet wurde, weil man nicht erkannte, dass es eine eigene Art war, nicht jedoch der Giebel selbst.

Somit sind alle 3 Arten von Carassius zwar eng verwandt, nichts desto trotz eigene Arten. Das belegt schon der wissenschaftliche Name.

Der ist erst wenige Jahre alt, und zu dem Zeitpunkt kannte man sich mit den chinesischn Fischen auch schon aus, einige zumindest.:q

Nachzulesen in dem empfehlenswerten Buch "European Freshwater Fishes", leider nur in Englisch erhältlich.


Gruß an die Weser

SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ja , je mehr man sich mit demThema beschäftigt je mehr unterschiedliches findet man an Informationen.
Da geht sicherlich einges durcheinander.
Ich hatte vergessen, der Giebel wird ja auch als Silberkarausche bezeichnet.
Wenn ich also Silberkarausche schrieb, meinte ich die Asiatische Silberkarausche den Stammvater des Goldfisches.

Klar ist weder die Karausche, noch der bei uns vorkommende Giebel der Stammvater des Goldfisches.
Da sind sich alle einig.

Der Giebel selbst ist das Problem.
Da fanden sich viele Unterschiede, so das auf viele Stämme oder Arten geschossen wird.
Aber bei Beständen die fast nur aus Weibchen bestehen, ist das eigentlich auch zu warten, denn wie soll sich das Erbgut ändern, beim Klonen?

Ob nun aus der Wildform von C.auratus der Giebel und die Farbform Goldfisch stammen ?
Die Artbezeichungen von Sneep sind so wie er schreibt angegeben. 
(ohne Buch auch im Fischartenkataster/Artinfor mationen,nachzulesen!) 
Sind sie aber auch fachlich richtig ?
Dann sind es 2 (Unterarten) Arten der Karauschen, neben der Karausche.


Ich finde es so besser ! 

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/systematik.htm

   Auf der Seite bitte auch den letzten Teil lesen !


----------



## Sneep (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Bernd,

Es gibt 3 selbstständige Arten der Gattung Carassius (oder Karauschenartige)

Karausche , Giebel, Goldfisch.

In dem Link in deinem Beitrag, tauchen am Ende  2 weitere wissenschaftliche Namen auf.

C. auratus auratus und C. auratus gibelio

Das ist in beiden Fällen die Art Goldfisch/Chinesische Silberkarausche (auratus)

Im 1. Fall handelt es sich um die Form auratus "Farbvariante rot" im 2. Fall um die Form gibelio d.h. " naturfarben" 

Der 2. Teil des Namens gibt die Art an, ggf. ein dritter Teil die Form. Hiermit ist nicht der Giebel gemeint.

Ist der 2. Teil identisch, handelt s sich um eine Art.

Beispiel Salmo *trutta* trutta (MF)und Salmo *trutta* fario (BF)

Beide gehören zur Art "Europäische Forelle".

SnEEp


----------



## Alex.k (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ganz klar Karausche , die Rückenflosse hast du von der Äsche geklaut und dran gebastelt.

Ich hatte auch schon einen Giebel hybrid gehabt, da musste ich auch im Forum nachfragen.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Es gibt 3 selbstständige Arten der Gattung Carassius (oder Karauschenartige)
> 
> ...


 
Nein Sneep, mit C.auratus.auratus ist immer der Goldfisch und mit C.auratus die Ursprungsform (Asiatische Silberkarausche) gemeint.
Der Giebel wird in dieser Quelle C. auratus. gibelio bezeichnet, weil der Autor ihn als Unterart ansieht.

Im Fischartenatlas findet sich das aber als ungültig.
Da ist der Giebel eine Art für sich.
Aber auch hier sind mit c.auratus alle Formen gemeint.
Wir haben ja auch bei uns nur den Goldfisch.
dort findet sich auch, daß Goldfischbestände immer 2 Geschlechtlich vorkommen.
Man findet aber unter Goldfisch/ Reinzuchten das es auch wie beim Giebel gehen soll.
Klar, wenn das geht kann man bunte Fische oder Formen viel leichter nachziehen

Der T.E ist sicher schon ausgestiegen....oder?
Wie auch immer, auratus und giblio lassen sich kaum unterscheiden und kreutzen sich, da können wir uns bald auf eine Art einigen.
Beides sind im übriegen Fremdarten !
Unterscheidung begrenzt möglich, an der Färbung, der Große, der Anzahl der Kiemreusendornen.
Na dann, viel Spaß !

Gruß, an alle und vor allem an den Nachtarbeiter.


----------



## peet4president (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die vielen Antworten. Hatte mich bis jetzt noch nicht viel mit der Problematik der Benennung von Giebel, Goldfisch, Silberkarausche etc. beschäftigt. Aber danke @BERND2000 für den tollen Link#6 Ist echt interessant. Vor allem die Herkunfts- und Verwandtschaftsverhältnisse dieser Gattungen. Was meint ihr: Ist es besser solche wie den von mir gefangenen Hybrid/Kreuzung aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen um eine weitere Vermischung und Kreuzung der bestehenden Bestände zu verhindern, wobei ja auch nicht klar ist, ob der von mir gefangene Fisch überhaupt Fortpflanzungsfähig ist. Oder sollten wir uns darüber freuen und der Natur ihren Lauf lassen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das andere Fischarten vielleicht verdrängt werden?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Sich über den schönen Fisch freuen und ihn wieder schwimmen lassen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Tilman (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Hui, zum Glück habe ich das Photo wiedergefunden.

Ich wollte jetzt kein eigenes Thema dafür aufmachen, aber sehenswert ist das Teil hier auch, denke ich.


Der hier ist mir vor zwei (?) Jahren an den Haken gegangen. Ich habe es erst nicht wirklich gemerkt, dass es kein Karpfen ist, sondern erst bei genauerem Hinsehen. Außer dem Schleierschwanz hat er noch genau eine (1) goldene Schuppe gehabt. Ich tippe da auf irgendwas zwischen Koi/Karpfen/Goldfisch/Karausche.

Das Teil war so an die 45 cm groß, für eine reine Karausche/Goldfisch-Kombi wohl echt zu groß.
Barteln habe ich keine entdeckt ... Sieht aber einem Karpfen sehr ähnlich, finde ich.

Und einen leichten "Gold"-schimmer hat der Fisch auch gehabt.

Gebissen hat er zwischen den ganzen Satzkarpfen von dem Tag ...









Ps: Ist mir komischerweise aus den Händen geglitten ... Ich bin immer so ungeschickt und die Fische so glitschig ...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ich kann auf dem 2.Bild eine Bartel erkennen, ist ein schön gezeichneter Schuppenkarpfen!


----------



## forsthaustorsten (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

schonmal an brassen mit goldfisch gedacht. wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ordentlich schleim im kescher. das einzige was stört ist die hohe rückenflosse.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> schonmal an brassen mit goldfisch gedacht. wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ordentlich schleim im kescher. das einzige was stört ist die hohe rückenflosse.



mal abgesehen davon, dass es einwandfrei ein Schuppenkarpfen ist - wo siehst du eine hohe rückenflosse?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



Tilman schrieb:


> Hui, zum Glück habe ich das Photo wiedergefunden.
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt kein eigenes Thema dafür aufmachen, aber sehenswert ist das Teil hier auch, denke ich.
> 
> ...



Das könnte vom Bild her, von Hybrid bis Schuppenkarpfen alles mögliche sein, aber eine klassische Karausche ist es bestimmt nicht, auch wenn die Anzahl der Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie hinkommen würde.
Karauschen sind durchaus auch schonmal 45cm lang, obgleich sie für diese Größe sehr lange brauchen, aber im Regelfall deutlich hochrückiger, als dein Exemplar, um nur das hervorstechenste Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu nennen, auf das sich meine Meinung stützt.


----------



## Powerfisherman (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Der Golfisch wurde ja aus dem Giebel gezüchtet daher wäre eine Kreuzung der beiden aus genetischen Gründen möglich.


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*

Ich muss das auch nicht genau wissen. Eine genaue Bestimmung wäre nur durch Gentest möglich, denke ich.

Ich fand diesen "Fall" nur mal interessant und wollte ihn mit Euch teilen.

Da in dem Gewässer auch Kois vorkommen, kann es durchaus eine im Gewässer vorgekommene Kreuzung sein (Giebel gibt es meines Wissens nicht). 

Aber auch aus einer Fischzucht kann so ein Exemplar mal hervorgehen, dorthin verirrt sich auch so mancher Fisch (Ausgesetzt, Enten, etc.)


----------



## Sneep (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch?*



Powerfisherman schrieb:


> Der Golfisch wurde ja aus dem Giebel gezüchtet daher wäre eine Kreuzung der beiden aus genetischen Gründen möglich.




Hallo Powerfisherman,

Diese Aussage ist unlogisch.

Der Goldfisch ist nicht aus dem Giebel gezüchtet, sondern stammt von einer anderen Art ab, vermutlich von der asiatischen Silberkarausche. Goldfisch und Giebel sind nahe verwandt, aber doch jeweils eigene Arten. 

Nur weil es eigene Arten sind, sind Hybriden überhaupt möglich. Wenn beide Eltern zu einer Art gehören, kann der Nachkomme kein Hybride sein. Das geht per Definition nicht. 

Wenn ich Schuppen- und Spiegelkarpfen kreuze, habe ich immer noch Karpfen.

SneeP


----------

